# Asesoria en PLC´S



## charles andres (Sep 27, 2011)

muy buenas tardes queridos compañeros, soy estudiante de IX semestre de fisica y me gustaría realizar mi trabajo de grado enfocado a la aplicacion de los PLC. Necesito de su orientacion si es recomendable realizar trabajos con estos equipos, y si tienen algun tema que me puedan facilitar.



De antemano les agradezco la atención prestada y espero su pronta respuesta.



Atentamente 

Carlos Andrés Doria


----------



## mauu (Sep 27, 2011)

Hola andrés, que tipo de trabajo vas a realizar?? Que es lo que tenes en mente?


----------



## charles andres (Sep 28, 2011)

que tal mauu, me interesaria la aplicacion en estaciones de bombeo de aguas residuales, para un mejor funcionamiento de las bombas y control electrico en la estacion.


----------



## danner777 (Oct 4, 2011)

me gustaria tambien que proyectos tienes en mente con los plc yo estoy haciendo una faja transportadora con llenado y supervion remota


----------

